# Shortia uniflora kantoense



## Hakone (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## biothanasis (Mar 21, 2011)

Weird shape....! I have never heard of this one before...!


----------



## tim (Mar 21, 2011)

are you growing this in a pot / indoors? I'm more familiar with Shortia galacifolia, which is quite a difficult grower, with very specific pH requirements, but a beautiful flower as well...

http://arnoldia.arboretum.harvard.edu/pdf/articles/838.pdf


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 21, 2011)

what an unusual flower...


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 21, 2011)

Very interesting! I have never heard of it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Wild and crazy flower!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, that's an interesting bloom!!!! Jean


----------



## Hakone (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 22, 2011)

tim said:


> are you growing this in a pot / indoors? I'm more familiar with Shortia galacifolia, which is quite a difficult grower, with very specific pH requirements, but a beautiful flower as well...
> 
> http://arnoldia.arboretum.harvard.edu/pdf/articles/838.pdf




Hello Tim,

I am growing this in a pot outdoor


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love Shortia.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 22, 2011)

Very cool, I've never heard of this either. Great close-ups!


----------

